# Ebay Users - Rant!!!



## Naturally (Aug 26, 2005)

You know ..I try as all get out to be honest on ebay, as a buyer and as a seller! I sold a sample of a MAC Pigment ...back in July ..and the person just left feedback on the 3rd of August (I for some reason just did catch this) ..and it was NEUTRAL ..her feedback:

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR bgColor=#e6e6e6&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=middle&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left&gt;not very satisfied&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

Now WTF is that? I didnt' get an email from her ..saying what/why ..whatever ..just a neutral feedback. Not like it was the whole darn full size ..it says 1/4 sample --HELLO sample ...meaning not much ..enough for you get however many uses so you can decide to buy it later!

I emailed her saying:

What was wrong with your purchase? I think it would have been nice if you

had a problem to notify me first before leaving negative feedback. I take

pride in my auctions but have NO WAY to fix things if you don't tell me what

is wrong.

Hopefully I'll hear from her ...I know I shouldn't bother too much over it since she's only made 3 purchases ever. Even so ...NEUTRAL ...SHEESH! And I can have a comeback to her neutral!


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 26, 2005)

She's obviously not a MAC user.


----------



## MacForMe (Aug 26, 2005)

GRR!

Sounds like a "newbie" who didn't READ your auctions. I hate that. Before i bid, i always check feedback.. ALL of it. And if there is a negative, i check it out. I have seen so many negatives left for sellers cuz the BUYERS didn't READ..

You can go thru Square Trade and get your feedback fixed. Mutually agree to withdraw? You do have an option!

let us know what happens.


----------



## Liz (Aug 26, 2005)

i hate people don't give you a chance to fix anything or talk it out if there is a problem!!!

i have one negative because this chick bought a henna kit that was brand new and still in it's sealed plastic wrapping for $1! and she said it was dried out. how was i supposed to know it was dried out if it was never opened or used?! never sent an email or anything.


----------



## Zoey (Sep 25, 2005)

This is a bit off topic,but how are these powder eyeshadows?I have some of Pupa and always have them around my eyes aswell:S Are these all very pearly? Which colors are worth trying? I got crazy with MAC since I started ebaying-I bought 10 liglosses


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Kim,

I'm glad you figured out how to reply to his neutral, I was just going to write to you about how to respond. I received my first neutral about 2 months ago, after 300 or so feedback. I did receive a negative from some idiot who said he sent me a $5 check but I never received it, so I left him negative feedback, and then he reciprocated. About a month after that, they suspended his registration. (I think they should have taken that negative away) The neutral I received, I accidentally sent out two items to the wrong addresses and was so apologetic to both of them, and they seemed so good about it. One left me positive, and the other left me neutral. Neutral to me, is just as bad as a negative.



Damn people!!!

Originally Posted by *Naturally* well ..I figured out how to leave a reply to his feedback and left something. At least I can only HOPE that others that read feedback will see and make an decision for themselves. Now I know why many have LONG diatribes explaining this and that in their auctions!


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Zoey,

Welcome to MuT, glad you chose this site. You'll love it here. As for the eyeshadow pigment by MAC. Check out the reviews, you'll find a lot of information regarding the pigments in that area. If I try to explain, I probably won't even come close to answering your question correctly.



Again, welcome aboard!

Originally Posted by *Zoey* This is a bit off topic,but how are these powder eyeshadows?I have some of Pupa and always have them around my eyes aswell:S Are these all very pearly? Which colors are worth trying? I got crazy with MAC since I started ebaying-I bought 10 liglosses


----------



## Liz (Sep 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Zoey* This is a bit off topic,but how are these powder eyeshadows?I have some of Pupa and always have them around my eyes aswell:S Are these all very pearly? Which colors are worth trying? I got crazy with MAC since I started ebaying-I bought 10 liglosses



here is one thread about pigments. but try searching around mut a little more. there are a lot more posts about them. https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...light=pigments


----------



## glamslam (Sep 25, 2005)

Kim, I hear ya.



There is NOTHING worse than a newbie Ebayer who doesn't have any common sense! I mean, I was new once, but I had the common sense enough to email and ask questions...try to resolve problems and be fair! It's SO infuriating! People are so stupid.

I got a neutral once because the T-shirt I sold apparently "shrunk when washed". It was a brand new 100% cotton concert T. DUH! Of course, no contact beforehand, not that it would have mattered, since some shrinkage is to be expected. I wouldn't have refunded their money anyway. But they didn't even try to contact me first, just left the neutral. And I have received 2 negatives from serously psycho beople who both got kicked off of Ebay shortly after. Ebay should totally reverse any negatives they leave people, if they get booted!


----------



## jasminonline (Sep 25, 2005)

Omg...I am soooooo sorry you are going through this Ebay Mishap... I hope you can get this fixed....


----------



## Pauline (Sep 29, 2005)

Hiya Kim, it must be so frustrating dealing with negative people like her and it's no reflection on you as a seller or buyer on ebay.Obviously this person deserves the negative you gave her back. Let it pass, anyone who know's you (past customer;s etc) will know how wonderful and decent you are.After all you did offer to replace a large order of mine that took it's time to arrive here, thankfully it arrived but that was very very good of you to offer!


----------



## Pepper'sMOm (Oct 4, 2005)

I am new to MUT Forum and a Ebay buyer , hopefully someday seller,and I never thought of how frustrating it must be for Ebay sellers totally new Ebay buyers that dont have a clue. At first when I used to see "cant bid if less than 10 feedback" I got really insulted , until I got 10 feedbacks, But now I get it even more. I have to say I give sellers recommendations and pos. fed if I had a smooth experience and loads of praise good experience. If i had a miscommunication and staightened it out i would still leave a Pos. because it reflects on the sellers character. If for some reason I had already left neg or neut. I woud definately withdraw feedback.


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** Hi Kim,
The neutral I received, I accidentally sent out two items to the wrong addresses and was so apologetic to both of them, and they seemed so good about it. One left me positive, and the other left me neutral. Neutral to me, is just as bad as a negative.



Damn people!!!

Thats dumb. A lady I have purchased from many times once accidentally sent me someone else's order, I Just emailed her and mailed it back. I know that large scale sellers use automated postage/shipping labels, and it wasnt her fault, it was just a mistake. She was so grateful to me for sending the order back that she mailed me a free body wash. Why would someone give a neutral if it can be fixed? At least they were not ripped off. There was a guy in my town who bought a guitar on ebay, got the guitar, and stopped charges claiming he didnt get it. The cops went to his house and found the guitar. They found him through his mom it said in our paper. What a moron.


----------

